# BLT



## smokin peachey (May 5, 2021)

BLT and some bacon grease  and bear lard fried potatoes. Last batch of bacon sure is tasty. Dave’s killer bread topped it off. Sorry no building pics.


----------



## zippy12 (May 5, 2021)

Good Times there Peachey!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## pineywoods (May 5, 2021)

Looks very good I like breakfast for dinner for a change


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 5, 2021)

Not a bad sammie.
I like the your choice of china hence same as mine.

Warren


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (May 5, 2021)

Nice sammich Peachey


----------



## smokin peachey (May 5, 2021)

Thank you all for the kind words. It hit the spot after another long day.


----------



## 912smoker (May 5, 2021)

Love a BLT and that one looks mighty fine Peachy !
Keith


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 5, 2021)

Nice! I love BLTs with freshly picked tomatoes from the garden!!!
Yours looks really good!


----------



## flatbroke (May 5, 2021)

Great color on the bacon. Nailed it


----------



## pc farmer (May 5, 2021)

Yummmm    Pass me a plate     But whos Dave?


----------



## flatbroke (May 5, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> Yummmm    Pass me a plate     But whos Dave?


Bruh. Dave is Famous!


----------



## pc farmer (May 5, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> Bruh. Dave is Famous!



Must not be.  LOL


----------



## smokin peachey (May 5, 2021)

Sorry you can’t really see the bacon in the pic. There are 8 pieces I think. I could go for another one.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 5, 2021)

pc farmer
 check out Dave’s killer bread. Makes a killer BLT.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 5, 2021)

Here are some additional bacon pics for you 

 flatbroke


----------



## zippy12 (May 5, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> View attachment 495433
> View attachment 495434
> View attachment 495435
> 
> ...


Holy Heart Attack!   you have a bacon vault ... like a seed vault?


----------



## flatbroke (May 5, 2021)

Very nice. Are you floating above the griddle in the last picture kind of supernatural there. The slicing job is professional for sure.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 5, 2021)

zippy12 said:


> Holy Heart Attack!   you have a bacon vault ... like a seed vault?


How did you know?


----------



## smokin peachey (May 5, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> Very nice. Are you floating above the griddle in the last picture kind of supernatural there. The slicing job is professional for sure.


I stole the neighbor kids drone. Notice no toes in pics.


----------



## flatbroke (May 5, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> I stole the neighbor kids drone. Notice no toes in pics.


 wow you are a man of many skills. Nice job


----------



## JLeonard (May 6, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> I like the your choice of china hence same as mine.
> Warren


Good looking sammich. Like Warren, I too like to pull out the fine china on occasion.  When the food looks that good it dont matter what you eat it on.
Jim


----------



## smokin peachey (May 6, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Good looking sammich. Like Warren, I too like to pull out the fine china on occasion.  When the food looks that good it dont matter what you eat it on.
> Jim


Totally agree. I’ve never been able to eat the china!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 6, 2021)

Looks very good, breakfast, lunch , or dinner!
I’m all over it!
Al


----------



## daspyknows (May 6, 2021)

mmm BLT's   Need to make some.


----------



## DanMcG (May 7, 2021)

Darn good looking sammich Peachey, potatoes too!


----------



## forktender (May 10, 2021)

What's next a beans and franks cover shoot or is it ah fried bologna kinda day?


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 10, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> View attachment 495416
> 
> BLT and some bacon grease  and bear lard fried potatoes. Last batch of bacon sure is tasty. Dave’s killer bread topped it off. Sorry no building pics.





HalfSmoked said:


> Not a bad sammie.
> I like the your choice of china hence same as mine.
> 
> Warren


Ah yes, the fine china. We like it so much that I buy it in bulk from Sam's


pc farmer said:


> Yummmm    Pass me a plate     But whos Dave?


Dave's Killer bread, available at most Walmarts....


----------

